# Used tractors, prices vs. value



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just got done fishing on ebay for 20 plus year old premium tractors and noticed that certain brands sell for a lot more than other brands. Specifically, old Deeres go for a lot more (at least today) than old Cubs. Since they both ran Kohlers and are hydorstatic and have the same capabilities, I would have guessed that they would sell for about the same. I suspect it is only name recognition and the pretty green paint, but is there something I'm missing? Is a 14 HP Kohler hydro Deere really worth 1 1/2 - 2 times as much as a 14 HP Kohler hydro Cub, Case, Bolens,etc? Is it because you can get parts easier?:truth:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Simple Really*

That is what people are willing to pay. Might be as simple as that.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe,
I think it is numerous things, one of them being the prestige of the Deere name. There is a more of an interchange between Deere models for attachments than Cub, parts are more readily available, new as well as used, more JD dealers and more attachments available. Deere worked closely with Allied vendors on the attachments, don't know about IH. You will find Cub owners are just as intense and enthusiastic as Deere owners. I know you are familiar with www.weekendfreedommachines.org but have you check out his web site: http://www.ihcubcadet.com/


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Treed,
Yep, I've been to the IH Cub forum mostly to look at pictures. I don't post over there because I don't own one and am not familiar enough with what they collect to contribute anything of value. Guys over there have a great sense of humor and are indeed very intense about their machines. That is why I was surprised to see several running hydro Cubs hovering around $100- $200 on ebay today. The wheels are worth that much. Saw a Wheelhorse going cheap too, but anything with green paint on it was climbing quick and high.:buzz:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Thought*

If you purchase new, this alone sounds like a great reason to buy Deere.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike,
It is very much unlike you to grace us with your presence twice in an afternoon. Did you feel the need for a rare dose of sunshine or something?:smiles:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Not too busy*

Can't spend to much time here. You know...It's been quite today at my other job, so I've been surfing the web like crazy.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Collector's*

I think that there are more collectors that like the old JDs.:hello: As for me i like the old Cubs but i would take either one:thumbsup: But i think the main reason is name and color makes it in high demand and when its in high demand price gos up.:tellyou: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya it can be tough being a JD fan, when you are looking for used. When I started my tractor shoping for the first time, I was looking for an old JD. I had grown up using old 110's, and 112's and know how tough they are. Of corse I was looking for the holy grail of old JD's, eather a 318, or an old 140h3. No luck on an old 140 anywere, and the cheepest 318 I found was a beat up one for almost 3 grand 

Well Then I tripped over an Ingersoll. The rest as they say is history. 

In my area Case/Ingersoll's are not that common, so a lot of people do not know how good they are. SO when it comes to buying used, there are some REAL good deals out there. If I would add it all up, for the price of one old beat up 318, I have 2 Ingersoll tractors, and a BOAT load of attachments. Can't beat that. PLUS! Come to find out I have a real good dealer within 2-3 miles of my house.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

I think it would come down to whats a popular model to search for a 20 year old tractor. Offhand, i can name some famous deeres such as the 318, 316,212. For cub cadet ,bolens, wheel horse, i cant name a model if you put a gun to my head. Maybe because they change models names every year? Who the heck knows.I was shopping for a GT before i did mostly deere seaches becuase i knew what model there were called.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,
I wouldn't mind having an used Case/Ingersoll, especially a 444 or 446 Case. Love those big rear tires.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *Paul,
> I wouldn't mind having an used Case/Ingersoll, especially a 444 or 446 Case. Love those big rear tires. *


Ya the high ground clearance with those big tires is real nice. With the mower deck off, I can go almost any were. They are more costly come chainging time though, and everyday chains, and weights will not fit. 

The best thing??? You can get a REAL nice 444,446, or 448, for under 2grand. Try that with a 300 seires JD


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My neighbor has an ancient Wheel Horse that sound like a Harley. He has had it as long as I can remember and he beats it to death. The thing keeps chugging along. He swears by that thing.

And no, me and Wheely Boy aren't neighbors (at least to my knowledge)

No offense Wheely!


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

No, I've been to Conn. many times. Way too rich for my taste. 

BTW, the used Wheelhorses on e-bay seem to be real cheap. The parts are readily available too.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Actually Eastern Connecticut isn't like the rest of CT. It is more like Rhode Island. Very rural, country living. Kinda nice too.

I am 30 minutes to Providence, RI, 1 hour from Hartford and a little over an hour to Boston.

Used Wheel Horses are a good value for what it's worth. 

By the way, I was out in your neck of the woods in Ravenna, OH about two weeks ago. I was at Ravenna Aluminum. Nice area to live.

A little to rural for my taste though.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

I live in Chagrin Falls which is about 10 miles west of Ravenna. I live on the edge of civilization. To the west lies the metropolis of Cleveland, a half mile to the east is a dairy farm. 

Eastern Conn. is much too close to Provincetown, Mass. for me. I've driven through Providence RI before and really liked it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Wheelyboy,
My dad lives about 20 miles outside of Youngstown. Not too far from you (considering that I drive 50 miles to work every day). Nice part of the country. My sister has a farm in Ohio just across the Pa border from Sharon PA. I go out there at least once a year and love the area. My corner of NE PA is full of transplanted New Yorkers and New Jerseyites which means every one is in a damn hurry for everything. I prefer a little slower lifestyle. How's the job market out there? I read my dad's newspaper when I'm out there but it seems that most jobs are minimum wage at Wal-Mart or other box store. I'd really consider moving if I could find a decent job. All teasing aside, I really enjoy your twisted sense of humor. Have a good day!

Joe


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*wheelhorses*

The old Wheelhorses were real nice also. My first tractor was ALMOST one. A guy I did mowing for had one. I used to keep it running for him. Offerd to buy it, and he said yes, but then one day he just got rid of it.??????

Don't remember the model, or year, but this was in the late 70's, early 80's and she was real old then. And it was a good size. A little bigger then the JD110 we had at the time.


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a John Deere 140 on eBay right now. several bids, at $500.00 last I checked. I don't know them well enough to be able to tell if it is an H1 or H3 from the pix, and it's not in the description.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That Deere 140 is a H1 and I see no mower deck, nor is there any mention of any attachments at all. $500 is a lot for a bare bones 140 H1 that admittedly burns oil.


----------

